# best blower/vacuum



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Sorry if the post is redundant, but "blower" is apparently too common of a term for the forum search engine.

I retired my old refurbished Ryobi backpack blower after it started to get difficult to keep in running order back in the Spring. I love to rake and will for as long as I can keep up, but I have quite a few oaks around my yard and when they finally all dump, its impossible to keep things tidy without a good blower. I started researching the possibility of getting a blower with vacuum capability for the lighter parts of the season, but they all only seem to be handheld and I just don't think they'll have the CFM to cut it in the heavy part of the season. Is my Google-fu weak? Is there a good option out there? If I scrap the vacuum idea, what models do like or dislike?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I personally think any homeowner leaf vacuum is a waste time. Unless you want to step up to a Billy Goat or a Little Wonder a quality backpack blower and tarp should preform much better. A commercial grade backpack blower should provide many years of service.

Stihl BR700
Echo PB770
Red Max EBZ8500
etc...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a homeowner blower, Stihl BG55, and it does a fine job for 15k. Had it four years problem free. I mulch leaves in so a vacuum is not on my want list.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I desire a backpack too. I see depot sells one that is battery, appeals only because it's 1 less engine to maintain for home use. Wonder if tech is there yet to functionally compete.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I have a homeowner blower, Stihl BG55, and it does a fine job for 15k. Had it four years problem free. I mulch leaves in so a vacuum is not on my want list.


Isn't that a cool way to get compost? You're missing out on a great source for compost with your leaves. I came across this video a few months ago. It's very funny, and there's a lot of great material that holds a lot of truth. I'm looking forward to giving it a try this year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a homeowner blower, Stihl BG55, and it does a fine job for 15k. Had it four years problem free. I mulch leaves in so a vacuum is not on my want list.
> ...


I tried watching some of the video but it was too long :twisted: What was the gist of it? I mulch mow my leaves in each year for some good OM.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I wish I could mulch mine directly in. I just have too many for that. I actually used my leaf mulch compost for leveling my back yard this week.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I need a blower but I'm stuck about debating which one to get.

The problem is that most of my tools are battery operated. DeWalt battery-operated, to be specific. I already have a bunch of their batteries. I like the fact that I don't have to mix fuel and oil, or take special care to store it for the winter, or maintain a small engine.

Complicating this is that I had to buy a gas chainsaw this summer to do storm cleanup (went with gas in case the power is out after a storm), so either way I guess I'm stuck maintaining small engines. However, I would like to keep this to a minimum. On the other hand, gas engines are more powerful when it comes to blowing, but it's just going to be homeowner use.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I will say if I had a smaller yard I would definitely consider all battery operated yard tools. 15k keeps me with gas though.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

You guys have me totally turned onto electric. I'm seriously considering the Ego line. Specifically, the LB6000 backpack blower. I see that the LM2101 mower has a high lift blade option and comes with a 5Ah battery and rapid charger. I might get the mower kit and a base blower. I need to double check the math. Now if I could just find a good rebate or promo code.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That looks like a pretty nice line up of tools. I don't remember 56v lines of tools 6 years ago when I bought my house. I had a pretty weak craftsman cordless trimmer that wouldn't even finish a 1/4 of the property.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Looks like the blower/battery combo is $40 off at HD right now. I had to choose local store pickup for the discount to apply. Seems like that may be the way to go for now since wife has technically only approved the blower purchase.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Toro has just released a new line that looks promising as well


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

FYI, if you're looking to buy from Home Depot or Lowe's, you can get Lowe's 10% coupons off eBay for like $1. Home Depot honors competitors' coupons, including Lowe's, although I think they have a limit of up to $50 off. I've used them with good success.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If your having search issues. Go to goggle and type site:lawnforum.com and a word or too.

http://bfy.tw/DxlH


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> If your having search issues. Go to goggle and type site:lawnforum.com and a word or too.
> 
> http://bfy.tw/DxlH


Wow, can't believe I just got lmgtfy'd! Good tip, thanks. Not as good as this one though. 

Edited to add smiley.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've been pretty interested in a cordless battery powered blower as well... Currently using a Toro corded blower and I've had it for 8 years and it still works great.. but I do get tired of dragging the 100ft extension cord around.. seems like the battery powered ones are getting pretty good these days


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> I wish I could mulch mine directly in. I just have too many for that. I actually used my leaf mulch compost for leveling my back yard this week.


You may be surprised to find how many leaves can be mulched in. We've been mulching in all of our leaves for about 4 years now, with the exception of areas that are undergoing renovation the same fall.

I haven't seen your lawn, but I'm having a tough time imagining that you have more leaves. We basically have mature 60' to 80' trees all around the perimeter of the lawn, and a few right in it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

K&N

I forgot how nice your place looks :thumbup:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> I actually used my leaf mulch compost for leveling my back yard this week.


We should have mentioned that leveling with compost will only last for a few seasons; maybe a couple years if you're lucky. Further decay will take place even with "finished" compost and the low spots will return. (Yes, we've made that mistake, too -- I currently have some depressions that I filled in a few years ago with composted materials -- low spots need to be filled in with soil to have it be a "permanent" fix.)


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> vnephologist said:
> 
> 
> > I actually used my leaf mulch compost for leveling my back yard this week.
> ...


You know, that's a very good point. Now that I think about it, this happened with my front yard reno last year. By complete chance I leveled the same spots with Earthgro soil this year because the bags were damaged and being cleaned up and they offered to me for $0.50 when I was at the home store. I thought I just hadn't done a good job leveling last year, but I bet what you describe is exactly what happened. Glad I lucked out and didn't end up using my compost pile this time. 

Regarding the leaves and direct mulching, I think my issue is that my neighbor's trees are in very close proximity and with their leaves also falling on my lawn, I have more leaves per sqft of lawn than you? I only have ~3400 sqft to mulch them all in. I'll try again this year and see if can stay on top of them. You have me believing it's possible.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

By the way, I did end up grabbing the Ego backpack blower. I'm actually loving both how quiet and almost infinitely variable the speed is. Makes it perfect for cleaning up around the reno by dialing it way down on the seedlings. The battery indicated that it was charged (green indicator vs orange or red) out of the box but I really hope it wasn't because it only lasted 10-15 minutes as I blew about 2/3 of my 2150 sqft front yard with only a few leaves. It does great to burst with high CFM, but I just don't think it'll make it long enough with enough CFM when it gets tough in the Fall. For just cleaning up around the yard with minimal trees this thing would be perfect. I'd think of it for tasks you'd normally use a handheld but with the battery/engine weight easily carried on your back.

@Txmx583, if you're currently using a corded electric, I think you'd really like this model.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Keep us posted ...seems like good review topic/thread


----------

